# duda con mixer se señales



## lanfra (Jun 30, 2011)

hola a todos, encontre en internet un circuito de un mixer de microfonos, lo monte todo en una placa universal, pero el tema es q ahi un capacitor q nose de q valor es, entonces le mande uno ualquiera q tenia por ahi, uno de 2,2uf y bueno no emite ninguna señal, tambien en una parte entre los 2 amplificadores operacionales, ahi una rasistencia, q no se si es un resistor o un potenciometro, el capacitor q no se cual es, esta a la salida del segundo amplificador operacional, q me recomiendan q puebe?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 30, 2011)

pues el esquemaico la resistencia que dices dice: gain changing resistor asi que puede que sea un potenciometro


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 1, 2011)

lanfra dijo:


> . . . el tema es q ahi un capacitor q nose de q valor es . . .



El valor de ese condensador puede estar entre 1µF y 33µF; depende de la impedancia de carga conectada en la salida.



lanfra dijo:


> . . . en una parte entre los 2 amplificadores operacionales, ahi una rasistencia, q no se si es un resistor o un potenciometro . . .



Es una resistencia, pero si quiere utilizar un potenciometro; entonces tendra un circuito muy ruidoso.


----------

